# Do you vote for MoTM?



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been a member of this site for two years just about and the mechanism for how it works has been almost completely obscure to me until just now. So I wanna how how many people vote/participate.

EDIT:

Link in case you were curious about how it works.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I honestly don't even know how people vote for MoTM...


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Gossip Goat said:


> I honestly don't even know how people vote for MoTM...


IKR? Like I said, obscure. It's sequestered in one of the quietest parts of the forum. It's like expecting members to read the rules. I mean pshaw. Ain't nobody got time for that. 

Anyway I'll add a link to the OP.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Fredward said:


> IKR? Like I said, obscure. It's sequestered in one of the quietest parts of the forum. It's like expecting members to read the rules. I mean pshaw. Ain't nobody got time for that.
> 
> Anyway I'll add a link to the OP.


OOOOHHH I read that once. But then one day I saw people doing something like <<<Vote: MoTM: X >>> or something like that and thought that was the format but still wasn't sure and that confused me.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I didn't even realize how to do it until now. Not that I really cared in the first place. I'm still not voting.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I've voted once for @Morfinyon, but outside of that, I've not voted at all. I really should do it more often though, but it's kind of difficult given that I have no idea where anyone else's votes are placed.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Not consistently, no, sometimes someone organizes things and word gets around then I vote.
I think ive only voted by myself randomly once or twice for members I liked.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I think we should all vote for @BlackDog as MOTM...Read her posts!


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

He's a Superhero! said:


> I think we should all vote for @_BlackDog_ as MOTM...Read her posts!


http://personalitycafe.com/interviews/352826-september-2014-member-month-blackdog-interview.html


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/interviews/352826-september-2014-member-month-blackdog-interview.html


Why am I not surprised? 

Can a member become MOTM more than once, or is it a once-off honour?


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> Can a member become MOTM more than once, or is it a once-off honour?


I don't technically know, but I would think it more likely to fall on the side of only once considering one would write very similar stuff to their previous interview for many questions.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

I once voted, "Member of the Month" for Member of the Month.

No need to thank me, I'm just doing my part for Perc


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> I don't technically know, but I would think it more likely to fall on the side of only once considering one would write very similar stuff to their previous interview for many questions.


Or they may skip the interviews after the first time.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Only when someone asks. Nicely. And they deserve it.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I've voted 3 times, but only for people I know. Nominations tend to occur in the shadows; like, there's no public presentation of any candidates, maybe that's why the process isn't completely known by users.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I think that's how you vote in Mafia. Only that voting gets you lynched, not nominated for member of the month, lol.



Gossip Goat said:


> OOOOHHH I read that once. But then one day I saw people doing something like <<<Vote: MoTM: X >>> or something like that and thought that was the format but still wasn't sure and that confused me.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't do it every month, but yes I do.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

To be honest I think it's a bit of a farce, the 'member of the month' stays the same for several months anyway.

And it's a little bit cultish. Sets role models and makes us all admire people for being a certain way. Makes outliers become ever greater outliers.

And let's face it, it's nothing more than a popularity contest. School yard culture!


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

HAL said:


> And let's face it, it's nothing more than a popularity contest. School yard culture!


With the thanks system this site's got going on you could argue that the whole thing is a popularity contest tho.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Fredward said:


> With the thanks system this site's got going on you could argue that the whole thing is a popularity contest tho.


I don't think anyone could, though, since there is no prize being contested. No competition. No aim. No goal. No reward.

There is no advantage for having a lot of thanks, so really there's not much motive to try to accumulate them.

Except for maybe it makes you feel good to know that you're behaving in a way that pleases others.

Now I'm trying to think of which types would be most drawn to this kind of behavior . . . .

Can't help it. That's how my brain works


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

emberfly said:


> I don't think anyone could, though, since there is no prize being contested. No competition. No aim. No goal. No reward.
> 
> There is no advantage for having a lot of thanks, so really there's not much motive to try to accumulate them.
> 
> ...


Strong Se might be drawn to the competitive aspect of it, in trying to get the most 'Thank's and posting stuff people will enjoy for the sake of becoming MotM.


----------

